# g'day



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

hello, 
i'm jessi , born 20 summers ago in holland.
it's wonderfull to see a forum where bigger people are exepted for who they are..
you can guess that these site's are very new to me haha
i dont know what else to say but if you want to know something feel free to ask 

greetings jessi


----------



## Jes (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Hasselhof!


----------



## missaf (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the boards, don't mind Jes, she's seeing things today


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jessi
welcome 
Tracey


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

thank you for the welcome


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Velkkommen, Jessi!

Did I get that right?


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Velkkommen, Jessi!
> 
> Did I get that right?



hahaha no but thank you for trying  
van harte welkom is it in dutch, i can be mistaking but velkommen is deutch


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum my dear, I know you will love it here as we do! 

View attachment KittieLookingOverCompWelcometoTheGroup.jpg


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Jessi, welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jessi, and welcome.


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

thank y'all for the warm welcome


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

idun said:


> hello,
> i'm jessi , born 20 summers ago in holland.
> it's wonderfull to see a forum where bigger people are exepted for who they are..
> you can guess that these site's are very new to me haha
> ...



*
Welcome Jessi!*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Hoi Jessi, welkom "on board". Als je hier een tijdje rond kijkt zul je zien dat dit een hele leuke groep is. Ik denk dat je de derde Nederderlander bent, de andere gaat schuil onder de naam "GPL".

Enjoy!

George


----------



## idun (Jun 5, 2006)

dank je george. dus us dutchies zijn sterk in de minderheid, das wel jammer.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Ja helaas wel. Although there are far more "lurkers" then participants. So it wouldn't surprise me if there many more Dutch people reading these pages. There is no Dutch version unfortunately.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hi, Hasselhof!


Jes, it is "Hazelhof" in Dutch, "David Hasselhof" is a German gay, euhm.. guy.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Hoi Jessi, welkom "on board". Als je hier een tijdje rond kijkt zul je zien dat dit een hele leuke groep is. Ik denk dat je de derde Nederderlander bent, de andere gaat schuil onder de naam "GPL".
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> George


No, she's at least the 4th. There's another dutch woman here. I can't remember her username, I'm afraid.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> No, she's at least the 4th. There's another dutch woman here. I can't remember her username, I'm afraid.


You can read more dutch then I realized . 

Yes, I've seen once a dutch woman before, but wasn't that years ago?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> You can read more dutch then I realized .
> 
> Yes, I've seen once a dutch woman before, but wasn't that years ago?



George, I can read and understand just about all of the language. Honestly. The other dutch woman has posted in the last year, so it wasn't years ago, no.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> George, I can read and understand just about all of the language. Honestly.


*Blush* Had je me niet effe kunnen waarschuwen... 



Jes said:


> The other dutch woman has posted in the last year, so it wasn't years ago, no.


Ah, Ok, I haven't noticed her. I remember quite some years ago, a Dutch woman appeared, immediatly followed by a Dutch guy. Both from Brabant, if I'm correct. They made an appointment on the "Weight board" and vanished. Never seen them again. But that was years ago.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> *Blush* Had je me niet effe kunnen waarschuwen...
> 
> 
> Ah, Ok, I haven't noticed her. I remember quite some years ago, a Dutch woman appeared, immediatly followed by a Dutch guy. Both from Brabant, if I'm correct. They made an appointment on the "Weight board" and vanished. Never seen them again. But that was years ago.


Now why would I want to do that, schaatje? 
I'll bet the 2 brabanters made a connection and that was all they needed.

I think you and GPL should...take out some ads in the paper, talk on the internet, and find a place to have lunch in a cafein Amsterdam. Quit being babies and form a club in real time!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Now why would I want to do that, schaatje?
> I'll bet the 2 brabanters made a connection and that was all they needed.
> 
> I think you and GPL should...take out some ads in the paper, talk on the internet, and find a place to have lunch in a cafein Amsterdam. Quit being babies and form a club in real time!



If you plan to go to the Netherlands this fall, you could invite us to the Hague. Can you handle to Dutch babies?


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> If you plan to go to the Netherlands this fall, you could invite us to the Hague. Can you handle to Dutch babies?


I can handle as many dutch babies as holland throws at me! 
I'll tell you what--I'm still waiting for that hot businessman at the train station near A'dam! Mmmm. 
If I show up, will you both want to meet me? And hug me?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> I can handle as many dutch babies as holland throws at me!
> I'll tell you what--I'm still waiting for that hot businessman at the train station near A'dam! Mmmm.
> If I show up, will you both want to meet me? And hug me?



Of course! But then I hope you don't expect us to show up in bussiness suit.
And I would like a hug from you in return of course. 

But where is GPL? Is he again lost on the paysites board?


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Of course! But then I hope you don't expect us to show up in bussiness suit.
> And I would like a hug from you in return of course.
> 
> But where is GPL? Is he again lost on the paysites board?


Yes, I suspect he is. I think he only likes the women he can buy! (oooh! I've stepped over the line now!). 
I think if you hug me george it's the same as me hugging you. One doesn't need 2 hugs!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes, I suspect he is. I think he only likes the women he can buy! (oooh! I've stepped over the line now!).
> I think if you hug me george it's the same as me hugging you. One doesn't need 2 hugs!



*Sigh* there goes my plan. And I was hoping for at least two hugs....


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> *Sigh* there goes my plan. And I was hoping for at least two hugs....


You get GPLs if he doesn't show. I doubt I'm his type anyway, but you'll have to ask him. Instead of the 3 kisses, I can give you the 2 hugs. 
And the new woman can join us, too!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> You get GPLs if he doesn't show. I doubt I'm his type anyway, but you'll have to ask him. Instead of the 3 kisses, I can give you the 2 hugs.
> And the new woman can join us, too!



*Blush* Two good hugs, Jes and Jessi on both sides of me, and no GPL... 

Luckily I have wide shoulders ...


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

eh eh eh, enough flirting, mister.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> eh eh eh, enough flirting, mister.



As long as it makes people smile... But 11PM here, time to go to sleep.


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, with a face like that (and hopefully a personality to match ) you'll be well welcomed here. Don't worry about your 'newness'. Most people won't put too much attitude in any answers they give you, for the time being. So enjoy it while it lasts!

Didn't there used to be a devil smiley?? There needs to be a devil smiley.
--Littleghost


----------



## idun (Jun 6, 2006)

well thank you all for the welcome 
hahah and it would be an honour to meet you two tortelduifjes


----------



## GPL (Jun 6, 2006)

Hoi Jessi!

Late reactie, maar welkom hier in Dimensions Paradijs.
Ik zie dat George en Jes me gemist hebben!?
Ik lees ook nog wel eens in deze forums hoor, haha. Deze thread was me nog niet eerder opgevallen.
Dus Jessi, veel plezier hier en als je wat meer over jezelf wilt vertellen dan horen we het wel. Je kunt hier ook chatten als je wilt.

Groetjes GPL.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 6, 2006)

idun said:


> well thank you all for the welcome
> hahah and it would be an honour to meet you two tortelduifjes



LOL, the craziest duifjes you will ever have seen.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 6, 2006)

GPL said:


> Hoi Jessi!
> Ik zie dat George en Jes me gemist hebben!?
> Ik lees ook nog wel eens in deze forums hoor, haha. Deze thread was me nog niet eerder opgevallen.



Ja, je hangt ook altijd maar rond tussen de betaalde dames... 

Waar komen jullie ongeveer vandaan? Ik woon ten zuiden van Leiden, vlak bij zee, tien minuutjes lopen van het strand.


----------



## GPL (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey! Die betaalde dames zien er wel lekker uit om naar te kijken, George!

Leiden? Da's wel de andere kant van Nederland voor mij!
Ik woon in het oosten van Brabant.

GPL.


----------



## idun (Jun 7, 2006)

ik kom uit de parel van het zuiden... ik geloof dat ze het zo noemen  
in iedergeval ook uit brabant


----------



## GPL (Jun 7, 2006)

Breda dus!??

GPL.


----------



## idun (Jun 7, 2006)

hahahah gelukkig zo noemen ze het dus toch


----------



## GPL (Jun 7, 2006)

Er loopt hier nog een Bredanaar rond, kan zo even niet op zijn nick komen...
Brabant schijnt weer goed vertegenwoordigd te zijn; maar ja, Brabanders houden van gezelligheid, he?

GPL.


----------



## idun (Jun 7, 2006)

GPL said:


> Er loopt hier nog een Bredanaar rond, kan zo even niet op zijn nick komen...
> Brabant schijnt weer goed vertegenwoordigd te zijn; maar ja, Brabanders houden van gezelligheid, he?
> 
> GPL.



juist, je kan geen beter folk tegen komen .... dat had ik beter niet had kunnen zeggen  hahaha


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 7, 2006)

idun said:


> juist, je kan geen beter folk tegen komen .... dat had ik beter niet had kunnen zeggen  hahaha



Ah, maar dan ken je ons nerds nog niet. Een apart onopvallend volkje die je door heel Nerderland tegen kan komen. Een beetje vreemd, maar wel zachtaardig, en zeer knuffelbaar.


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Ah, maar dan ken je ons nerds nog niet. Een apart onopvallend volkje die je door heel Nerderland tegen kan komen. Een beetje vreemd, maar wel zachtaardig, en zeer knuffelbaar.


awww! knuffelbaar!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> awww! knuffelbaar!



I'm not crazy, I'm just a teddy.....


----------



## idun (Jun 8, 2006)

ah knuffelbaar , okay het is je vergeven dat je geen brabander bent


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 8, 2006)

For those, who are wondering what the secret messages are, we exchanged here. A quick translation:

Idun:
=======
well thank you all for the welcome
hahah and it would be an honour to meet you two tortelduifjes 
=> tortelduifjes = turtle doves. We often it to indicate starting lovers.


GPL:
=========
Hoi Jessi!

Late reactie, maar welkom hier in Dimensions Paradijs.
=> Late reaction, but welcome to the Dimensions Paradise

Ik zie dat George en Jes me gemist hebben!?
=> I see George and Jes missed me!?

Ik lees ook nog wel eens in deze forums hoor, haha. Deze thread was me nog niet eerder opgevallen.
=> I do also read these forums sometimes. But I missed this thread up to now.

Dus Jessi, veel plezier hier en als je wat meer over jezelf wilt vertellen dan horen we het wel. Je kunt hier ook chatten als je wilt.
=> Have fun, and if you like, tell some more about yourself. You can chat here if you like.



Me:
====
Ja, je hangt ook altijd maar rond tussen de betaalde dames...
=> Yes, but you're always hanging around the payed girls.

Waar komen jullie ongeveer vandaan? Ik woon ten zuiden van Leiden, vlak bij zee, tien minuutjes lopen van het strand.
=> Where are you guys living? I live on the south side of Leiden, close to the sea, ten minutes from the beach.


GPL:
======
Hey! Die betaalde dames zien er wel lekker uit om naar te kijken, George!
=> Hey! Those payed girls look really yummy, George!

Leiden? Da's wel de andere kant van Nederland voor mij!
=> Leiden? That's completely on the other end of the Netherlands for me!

Ik woon in het oosten van Brabant.
=> I live in the east of the province of Brabant

Idun:
======
ik kom uit de parel van het zuiden... ik geloof dat ze het zo noemen
=> I'm from the pearl of the south... At least, I think they call it like that.

in iedergeval ook uit brabant
=> Anyway, it's the province of Brabant to.

GPL:
======
Breda dus!??
=> City of Breda!??


Idun:
======
hahahah gelukkig zo noemen ze het dus toch
=> Luckily they indeed do call it like that.

GPL:
======
Er loopt hier nog een Bredanaar rond, kan zo even niet op zijn nick komen...
=> There is another one here from the City of Breda. can't remember his name though.

Brabant schijnt weer goed vertegenwoordigd te zijn; maar ja, Brabanders houden van gezelligheid, he?
=> The province of Brabent is well represented here; of course, we from Brabant know to enjoy life, don't we? (Free translated)

Idun:
=======
juist, je kan geen beter folk tegen komen .... dat had ik beter niet had kunnen zeggen hahaha
=> Exactly, one cannot meet any nicer folks.... though I'd better shouldn't have said that....

Me:
=====
Ah, maar dan ken je ons nerds nog niet. Een apart onopvallend volkje die je door heel Nerderland tegen kan
komen. Een beetje vreemd, maar wel zachtaardig, en zeer knuffelbaar.

=> Ah, but then you haven't met us nerds. An unnoticeable kinda folk, you can meet anywhere in the Netherlands. A little weird, but kind hearted and very huggable.

Jes:
====
awww! knuffelbaar!
=> Huggable!

Idun:
====
ah knuffelbaar , okay het is je vergeven dat je geen brabander bent 
=> ah huggable, okay, I forgive you for not beeing from the province of Brabant.

George


----------



## GPL (Jun 8, 2006)

Zal ik maar gewoon doorgaan in het Nederlands? Kun jij gewoon weer verder met vertalen, George! *lol*

GPL.

(Oh, en Jessi, het was supergezellig met je te chatten gisteren. Ik hoop je snel weer online te zien! Gr. Jeroen.)


----------



## Jes (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, I see! GPL chats with a real live woman! I am intrigued! Do tell us how it's going, Jessi!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 9, 2006)

GPL said:


> Zal ik maar gewoon doorgaan in het Nederlands? Kun jij gewoon weer verder met vertalen, George! *lol*



DANGEROUS GPL! You'll never know what I make of your words


----------



## GPL (Jun 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, I see! GPL chats with a real live woman! I am intrigued! Do tell us how it's going, Jessi!



Oh yes, she is a REAL woman! And such a cutie...

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jun 9, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> DANGEROUS GPL! You'll never know what I make of your words




LoL, I can read English, hehe.

GPL


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 9, 2006)

GPL said:


> LoL, I can read English, hehe.
> GPL


Yep, but you cannot change my posts...


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

blah blah English, blah blah dutch, changing posts, blah blah. I want to know how the 2 Brabanters are getting along? Maybe a meeting this weekend??


----------



## idun (Jun 10, 2006)

hahaha the 2 brabanders are getting along just fine 
he's a very charming person.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

idun said:


> hahaha the 2 brabanders are getting along just fine
> he's a very charming person.


Oh, is he, now?? Has he suggested a tight hug, yet? I have a feeling that he'd like that, but I'm just guessing. 

So...? What are the plans? We're all friends here, we can share details.


----------



## GPL (Jun 11, 2006)

What's wrong with tight hugs, Jes? 

GPL.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

GPL said:


> What's wrong with tight hugs, Jes?
> GPL.



Hey, shouldn't you watch soccer now? I though I was the only Dutch alien who isn't interested in soccer?

I think Jes is asking if you are good hugger. Or actually if you have already wrapped your arms around Jessie. Jes is not curious........


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Hey, shouldn't you watch soccer now? I though I was the only Dutch alien who isn't interested in soccer?
> 
> I think Jes is asking if you are good hugger. Or actually if you have already wrapped your arms around Jessie. Jes is not curious........


I'm suggesting GPL hug her, if he hasn't already. None of us is getting any younger.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm suggesting GPL hug her, if he hasn't already. None of us is getting any younger.


My house is currently filling with smoke, neighbours are having a barbeque... grrr.

True indeed, and hugs keep you young.


----------



## GPL (Jun 11, 2006)

No, I didn't hug her, haven't met her either Jes! Wow, you are going too fast, lol. Though I wish to meet a girl like her... She knows what she wants!:wubu: 
But do we need to talk about her all the time?? lol 

Thanks, GPL.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

GPL said:


> No, I didn't hug her, haven't met her either Jes! Wow, you are going too fast, lol. Though I wish to meet a girl like her... She knows what she wants!:wubu:
> But do we need to talk about her all the time?? lol
> Thanks, GPL.


Of course, this is her treath . But you brabanders are going to meet I suppose?


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Of course, this is her treath . But you brabanders are going to meet I suppose?


See? I'm not the only curious one. If you don't meet her, you're stuck hugging George instead. THose are your 2 options, gekkie.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> If you don't meet her, you're stuck hugging George instead. THose are your 2 options, gekkie.



Exactly, and I'm from the wild west of the Netherlands, my body is hard and hairy. Not comparable to that beautiful soft and silky body of the lovely Jessie. And she is from the gezellige Brabant. 

You can choose


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Exactly, and I'm from the wild west of the Netherlands, my body is hard and hairy. Not comparable to that beautiful soft and silky body of the lovely Jessie. And she is from the gezellige Brabant.
> 
> You can choose


My vote is always to choose gezellig, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, you two are really pushing me, aren't you?
I learned not to push and not to make suspections in liking a person.

GPL.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

GPL said:


> Wow, you two are really pushing me, aren't you?
> I learned not to push and not to make suspections in liking a person.
> 
> GPL.


Allright, GPL, choose the vies, vies George. I tried to do my duty, but if you refuse my suggestions, well then, I've done all I can do.


I'll start pushing Jessi instead.

oh, Jessi!


----------



## GPL (Jun 12, 2006)

All right, all right! I choose the beautiful soft and silky body of the lovely Jessi, hehe. And you know what: She is definately a lovely person!:wubu: 

Hope to see her online today.

GPL.


----------



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

WHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, do i have a say in all of this?  
sure i want to meet you jeroen, ( good jess? ) but i will expact a hug mister hahah


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

idun said:


> WHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, do i have a say in all of this?
> sure i want to meet you jeroen, ( good jess? ) but i will expact a hug mister hahah


Hoera!
and no, you have no say in this. George and I decide. And we have spoken!


----------



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

HAHAHA, do you also know the date we are getting maried?
or do you think that that go's a bit to far? HAHAHAHAHAHA
side note, please keep in mind that i'm not a moslim 


i'm only joking ofcourse


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

We just like to see people closeby with similar interests get together, if possible, that's all! 

(How do you feel about December 29th?)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

i want to speak Dutch! i have a dutch last name and people always point it out.
i'm jealous!


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> i want to speak Dutch! i have a dutch last name and people always point it out.
> i'm jealous!


You should be able to find a place to study it there, with Holland MI in your state.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hi, Hasselhof!



What's that mean?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> You should be able to find a place to study it there, with Holland MI in your state.



that's true, there's a lot of dutch communities in MI. different part of the state, but still available!


----------



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> We just like to see people closeby with similar interests get together, if possible, that's all!
> 
> (How do you feel about December 29th?)



i have to check my callender, but i rather have my wedding in spring or fall


----------



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> i want to speak Dutch! i have a dutch last name and people always point it out.
> i'm jealous!



what is your lastname if i may ask?


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

idun said:


> i have to check my callender, but i rather have my wedding in spring or fall


you dutch people don't even get married anymore!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

idun said:


> what is your lastname if i may ask?



i prolly shouldn't say over this forum! 
from what i understand it means something like 'people of the oak/trees"


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hoera!
> and no, you have no say in this. George and I decide. And we have spoken!


Precies! And we expect of course a photo of you two together, as a proof.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> you dutch people don't even get married anymore!



Maybe the Brabanders still do?


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

I hadn't thought of that. Jessi hardly seems the traditional type...


----------



## GPL (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi again! 

Well, all I can say is that Jessi and I have very similar interests (strangely, or is it luckily?). I would loooooooooove to meet her and I bet we will soon.
I don;t talk with a girl so lovely as her, often. Jessi, you are a cutie!:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

What did I say? I have a talent for this kind of thing, you know. I know when things have a chance of being interesting! Maybe this weekend? I know *i"m* free. Shall I ask?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> that's true, there's a lot of dutch communities in MI. different part of the state, but still available!


I don't know why, but I initially read this as:

"...there's a lot of dutch *commies*..."



Another thing I don't know is why I admitted that!


_Groeten aan alles!_

(That's only three words...maybe I got _two_ of them right, this time! :doh: )


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I don't know why, but I initially read this as:
> 
> "...there's a lot of dutch *commies*..."
> 
> ...


allemaal, for starters.  
but you know what? it's the effort that counts. I'm sure the real dutchies will correct us.


----------



## idun (Jun 13, 2006)

yes your right jes it's groeten aan allemaal


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes/Freethinker said:


> allemaal, for starters.
> correct us.


"Groeten aan allen", is also correct, just one letter different.


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> "Groeten aan allen", is also correct, just one letter different.


what are you, an expert now??


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

GPL said:


> Hi again!
> Well, all I can say is that Jessi and I have very similar interests (strangely, or is it luckily?). I would loooooooooove to meet her and I bet we will soon.
> I don;t talk with a girl so lovely as her, often. Jessi, you are a cutie!:wubu:



He, Jeroen, Jessie, what a about a dinner here in my little home town? A restaurant on the boulevard, with a view over the sea. After a good dinner you can watch the sun set on the beach together?


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> He, Jeroen, Jessie, what a about a dinner here in my little home town? A restaurant on the boulevard, with a view over the sea. After a good dinner you can watch the sun set on the beach together?


 George and I will be at the next table over. But we promise not to bother you. After we take some close up photos.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> what are you, an expert now??


Nope, not all. But it is my native language. Though I make a lot is spelling errors still.....


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Nope, not all. But it is my native language. Though I make a lot is spelling errors still.....


(i was kidding, gekkertje)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> George and I will be at the next table over. But we promise not to bother you. After we take some close up photos.



And if you like, I can also make a reservation in a hotel here. But you two won't get the room next ours .


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> And if you like, I can also make a reservation in a hotel here. But you two won't get the room next ours .


uh oh, GPL is gonna get mad at you, now, George!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> uh oh, GPL is gonna get mad at you, now, George!!



Ah no, he undestands. But he calls room service in the middle of the night. And we need to sleep to you know....


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Ah no, he undestands. But he calls room service in the middle of the night. And we need to sleep to you know....


I meant he's going to get mad that you're pushing him! You know he's a chaste, sweet, innocent boy who has never seen a woman before! And now you're suggesting a hotel!


----------



## idun (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm in need of a best man here , can anybody help me?????











oh btw, i just found out i'm pregnant, can anyone give me some cute names for a little boy what about georgie?? 





:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I meant he's going to get mad that you're pushing him! You know he's a chaste, sweet, innocent boy who has never seen a woman before! And now you're suggesting a hotel!



Nah. Maybe he'll be a little shy in the beginning. But once they have their arms wrapped around each other, they'll be like magnets. I think, they'll be more then happy they don't need to make a long trip back to Brabant so late at night.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

idun said:


> oh btw, i just found out i'm pregnant, can anyone give me some cute names for a little boy what about georgie??


You two are fast! 
You can indeed call him after that famous US president of course . Though what about Jeroen junior?


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

idun said:


> i'm in need of a best man here , can anybody help me?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think, for a girl, Jennifer is nice, don't you? Or, my middle name--I'll tell you privately.


----------



## idun (Jun 13, 2006)

i was only joking ofcourse


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

idun said:


> i was only joking ofcourse


well how far apart are the 2 of you??


----------



## idun (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> well how far apart are the 2 of you??[/QUOT
> 
> i think maybe one hour driving from me...
> dont know exactly


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

idun said:


> Jes said:
> 
> 
> > well how far apart are the 2 of you??[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 13, 2006)

Let's summerize the most important messages:



Idun (Jessie) said:


> WHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, do i have a say in all of this?
> sure i want to meet you jeroen, ( good jess? ) but i will expact a
> hug mister hahah





GPL (Jeroen) said:


> Well, all I can say is that Jessi and I have very similar interests (strangely, or is it luckily?). I would loooooooooove to meet her and I bet we will soon.
> I don;t talk with a girl so lovely as her, often. Jessi, you are a cutie!





Jes said:


> well how far apart are the 2 of you??





Idun (Jessie) said:


> i think maybe one hour driving from me...
> dont know exactly


----------



## GPL (Jun 13, 2006)

Haha, we did it quick, right Jessi? Wait another 9 months, Jes! lol

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jun 18, 2006)

Euhm..., Jessi and I went out tonight!!!
It took me a while 'till I found her in her fave pub, but the search was worth for every bit of this night.
MAN!!! Jessi is gorgeous!! A very sweet and fun girl, with a very lovely look on her face and a body to die for! A shame she only posted head pics so far, that most showed her cleavage, but not her whole appearence.
I think we had a great time, hope she did too.

Jessi, you're gorgeous, hun!

Supertight hugs to "my" sweetie, GPL.


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

GPL said:


> Euhm..., Jessi and I went out tonight!!!
> It took me a while 'till I found her in her fave pub, but the search was worth for every bit of this night.
> MAN!!! Jessi is gorgeous!! A very sweet and fun girl, with a very lovely look on her face and a body to die for! A shame she only posted head pics so far, that most showed her cleavage, but not her whole appearence.
> I think we had a great time, hope she did too.
> ...



OOOH! I had a great time too! Honestly, that was the best date I've been on in a looong time! Thanks for posting about it, GPL! Great!


----------



## idun (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> OOOH! I had a great time too! Honestly, that was the best date I've been on in a looong time! Thanks for posting about it, GPL! Great!



OW jes i'm SO happy for you , sounds like jeroen really likes you  
WHAHAH, i also had fun jeroen, sorry about me not talking that much but i told you i was a shy girl hahahaha


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

idun said:


> OW jes i'm SO happy for you , sounds like jeroen really likes you
> WHAHAH, i also had fun jeroen, sorry about me not talking that much but i told you i was a shy girl hahahaha


No, I had fun with the TWO of you! I felt like I ws on the date, since I got the nice report about it here. 
Did you talk his ear off?


----------



## weirdo (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome. Unfortunately I don't speak Dutch, so I have no clue what is being said in some of the posts.


----------

